# In the Style of... or: Copy/Imitate a Famous Photog/Artist



## ksmattfish (May 14, 2004)

This thread is for posting photos that are in the style or or remind you of work by your favorite photographers and artists, maybe even writers.

I call this photo "Harry Callahan", because it reminds me of a color photo by Callahan titled "Atlanta, 1990".  His photo is of a staple encrusted telephone pole, and has a similar composition.

Ansco Titan w/90mm anastigmat
Ilford HP5+ (rated ISO 200) in Sprint 1:9


----------



## terri (May 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99 (May 14, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> This thread is for posting photos that are in the style or or remind you of work by your favorite photographers and artists, maybe even writers.
> 
> I call this photo "Harry Callahan", because it reminds me of a color photo by Callahan titled "Atlanta, 1990".  His photo is of a staple encrusted telephone pole, and has a similar composition.
> 
> ...



for a brief moment, this picture looked like an ariel shot of a procession or something. People, flags and so on!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 10, 2004)

The props, poses, and composition here was influenced not only by Grant Wood's 'American Gothic' painting, but also the paintings of pioneers and settlers by Thomas Hart Benton.

Conan and Marin






Camera:  Pentax 67II w/90mm LS, tripod, fill flash
Film:  Kodak Tmax 100
scanned from 6x7 neg


----------



## Slowboat (Jul 13, 2004)

In the style of Edward S. Curtis.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cactus waltz (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope somebody can make a nice Man Ray.


----------



## George W. Bush (Nov 29, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Well, now that's an interesting idea for a Theme.
> 
> I don't have much, but since this is sort of Impressionistic, I'll offer it up.  You've already seen it.   I'll say it reminds me of Impressionist painter Paul Gauguin, because of the vivid coloring.





Do you know how much these types of cameras are usually worth now?


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 29, 2004)

George W. Bush said:
			
		

> Do you know how much these types of cameras are usually worth now?



$5 to $35 depending on the condition.  There are some that are more collectable than others, and if you had packaging, instruction manuals, etc... that would increase value.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

That's right, Choose a pic by a more or less famous photographer and make your own version! And pah-lease post the original as well!
I shall start with my own: a remake of Nickolas Muray's (forgot the title...)
maybe you've seen it in the artsy farts self-portraits...
So come on, post'em, I know you're full of ideas!
AH! and Meysha! Shall you post your version :thumbup: ?

k, here it goes:





and the original:
http://www.geh.org/taschen/htmlsrc9/m198305670151_ful.html#topofimage
thanks to the George Eastman House Collection http://www.davidrumsey.com/amico/amico794797-63898.html


----------



## Corry (Dec 28, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I believe this theme is already in existence...I'll try and find it.


----------



## Corry (Dec 28, 2005)

Nevermind..I was just thinking of the assignment of the week that we did with that subject.  Carry on!


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 28, 2005)

Alexandra, you forgot the cig


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is my imitation of Weston's pepper study






[url="http://www.pku.edu.cn/life/xuehui/yasp/pic-sheyingdashi/edward%20weston/Pepper%20No.%2030.jpg]original[/url]


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Alexandra, you forgot the cig


lol, I promote non-smoking.
...just coulnd't find where my father hides his :badangel:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome stuff, darin! Where d'you find all those twisted pepers?? (oh, i guess that's what a non-GMO one looks like :thumbup


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 28, 2005)

When I get into shape you bet your buttons I am going to try that photo. LOL. Great theme... too bad I don't know any famous pictures to copy from, does anyone have a site which could help?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 28, 2005)

not meaning to spoil the fun but I'd highly suggest that you give the *links* to images of the 'famous' photographers as opposed to posting the images, _unless_ you have their or their agent's permission to post here.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 28, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> not meaning to spoil the fun but I'd highly suggest that you give the *links* to images of the 'famous' photographers as opposed to posting the images, _unless_ you have their or their agent's permission to post here.


yeah, that's probably a good idea


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 28, 2005)

I have one Multnomah Falls. I did not go B&W and did not even know it was so famous until I was walking around the mall here and saw a poster of it.

Mine:






And the famous Al Holzbach:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 28, 2005)

whoa, that's cool tmp, the fact that you had not seen the original!


----------



## Meysha (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok seeing as though Alexandra only created this thread after a bit of playing along on my part I figured I basically had to post it here.
This is my 'version' of the same photo Alexandra posted. Of course mine is very very different to the original but I guess it's sort of my interpretation of the original.

So here's the desaturated colour version that most people seemed to like from the general gallery.


----------



## jeroen (Dec 31, 2005)

:mrgreen:






Original (obviously)


----------



## JonK (Dec 31, 2005)

heheh good one jeroen.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 31, 2005)

I prefer the copy - I think JM would look good in spandex.


----------

